# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  A la recherche de balades rock

## PadawanDuDelphi

Hi!

En ce moment je suis en train de crer sur deezer (BeetwennTheSheets, fan du groupe Angelfish) une playlist des meilleurs balades rock que j'aime couter pour sombrer dans la dpression...Du genre "Don't cry des Guns", "Hotel California d'Eagles", "I will remember de Toto", ou du Radiohead, Strophonics...
Mon algo pour ajouter un titre, faut qu'il fasse partie des plus grands groupes de rock des annes 60  2010, ou des balades de lgendes, ou que a fasse pleurer les filles quand c'est bien jouer  la guitare devant un feu de camp...

Donc je me disais que sur developpez il devait bien y avoir des fans de ce genre de musique ou de groupes connues mais dont je me rappelle pas les balades et dont je me vois pas repasser toutes leurs discographies (Par exemple Deftones ou Muse). 

Donc si vous avez des suggestion de chansons  me faire ce serait sympa...

A+.

----------


## ghost emperor

*Creep* de Korn
*Plastic man* de Seether
*Nothing else matters* de Metallica

Sinon y en a pas d'autres qui me viennent  l'esprit pour le moment...
Enfin, si j'ai bien compris ce que tu cherche.

----------


## Caro-Line

Ben il faudrait dj que tu donnes la liste de ce que tu as et qui doivent tre les plus vidents.

Par exemple si je te dis Scorpions tu l'as dj non ? (et y'en a plusieurs en plus)
Et celle que j'ai le plus entendu  la guitareautourdufeudecamp (mais qui fait pas pleurer, enfin pas moi) :  Red Hot : Under The Bridge

Aprs moi je prfre Leonard Cohen mais c'est moins connu.

----------


## Loceka

_Simon & Garfunkel_ - *The Sounds of Silence*
_Radiohead_ - *Creep*
_Radiohead_ - *Paranoid Android*
_Radiohead_ - *Street Spirit*
_The Animals_ - *The House of the Rising Sun*
_Satriani_ - ***
_Metallica_ - *Orion*
_Metallica_ - *The Call of Ktulu*
_Bob Dylan_ - *Blowin' in the Wind*

...

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

@caro95470: tu peux trouver ma liste sur deezer si tu veux. De toute faon le mieux en fait c'est que chacun poste ses balades prfres. Sinon je trouve aussi que Leonard Cohen est un grand compositeur, et suffit de voir le nombre de ses chansons reprises (avec plus ou moins de russites d'ailleurs) pour s'en apercevoir. Sinon effectivement j'ai mis les "classiques" Scorpions.

@ghost emperor et Loceka : c'est exactement ce que je recherche (mme si ma prfr de Radiohead reste Fake Plastic Tree). 

Hsiter pas tous  m'envoyer d'autres titres intressant !! Et Merci pour ces titres!

----------


## Jahprend

Bonjour,

System of a Down - Lonely Day ( la base )
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the bridge
Serj Tankian - Elect the Dead
Slipknot - Vermilion Pt.2 (je vous jure c'est une balade !)
System of a Down - Roulette

----------


## shadowmoon

Les Guns ' N ' Roses ont eux aussi fais de magnifiques ballades

----------


## jbrasselet

Y'a beaucoup de chanson de Damien Saez (genre j'veux qu'on baise sur ma tombe) qui me font dprimer mais je ne sais si c'est ce que tu considres comme du rock ^^

----------


## Sunchaser

Des vieilleries:
In your park - Scorpions
Yellow raven - Scorpions
Living and dying - encore eux ...
In trance - toujours les mmes ...
Life's like a river - idem
Longing for fire - idem
Evening wing - idem
etc

Mince, on dirait que j'ai un faible pour le Scorpion de ses annes la moi ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Effectivement, c'est dur d'associer Slipknot et balades   ::mrgreen:: . Mais j'adore la chanson, thanks.

Les Guns, j'avoue que Slash est mon modle pour la guitare et que je me passe en boucle Use Your Illusions au travail, et c'est vrai que leurs balades sont magnifiques.

Sinon, je considre effectivement que Damien Saez, c'est du rock (parmi les rares groupes franais que j'coute en fait, avec Dionysos et noir dsir). Et c'est vrai que a donne envie de sauter par la fentre cette chanson...Donc juste ce que cherche.

Quand  Scorpions c'est leurs paradoxes...Ils ont beaux avoir fait du rock "traditionnel" d'un excellent niveau, on connat que leurs balades (qui sont vraiment trs belles du reste)...Mais j'avais dj ajouter les classiques :
Still Loving You
Dust In The Wind
Send Me An Angel
etc...
En fait je vais devoir crer une playlist que de chansons de Scorpions si je pars sur eux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

J'hallucine que personne ne les ait proposes : 
- Stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin
- Sweet Child of mine - Guns & Roses

Peut-tre moins vident : 
- Blue Hotel - Chris Isaac
- Losing my religion - REM

De Saez, t'as "Jeunesse lve-toi", mais je sais pas si a correspond  tes critres.

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'hallucine que personne ne les ait proposes : 
> - Stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin
> - Sweet Child of mine - Guns & Roses
> 
> Peut-tre moins vident : 
> - Blue Hotel - Chris Isaac
> - Losing my religion - REM
> 
> De Saez, t'as "Jeunesse lve-toi", mais je sais pas si a correspond  tes critres.


Relis bien les posts rcdents, j'ai dj voqu les Guns + il avait dj commenc  faire une liste, donc ceux que tu viens de citer sont surement dj dedans

----------


## Jerome Briot

> - Sweet Child of mine - Guns & Roses


C'est une ballade a ?  :8O: 

J'aurais plutt cit Patience ici (putain a me rajeunit pas tout a)

Sinon :
Romeo and Juliet (Dire Straits) (pensais pas m'en souvenir de celle-la  ::aie:: )Pickin on Me - Skunk AnansieFind the River - REMNo More Affairs - TindersticksPublic Displays of Affection - MorcheebaOver and Over - MorcheebaPlay with Fire - Rolling StonesWho'll Stop the Rain - Creedence Clearwater RevivalThe Bluest Eyes in Texas - A Camp  ::love::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Sweet Child O'Mine esgt souvent cit en balade rock...Probablement plus pour les paroles que pour le rythme c'est sr....Mais c'est vrai que les guns c'est comme Scorpions, on peut faire une playlists rien qu'avec eux.

En tt cas n'hsitez pas  continuer  envoyer vos chansons prfrs, j'ai dcouvert dj un bonne dizaine de titres que j'adore dj...

----------


## ABN84

m..de, toute la musique que j'adore. je vai voir ce que je te trouve

----------


## Sunchaser

Autre style:
Grey - Sarah Bettens

----------


## ryan

Yop!

Texas a fait quelques jolies balades
Cowboy Junkies (mais est-ce du rock?)
Doors: riders of the storm
Eagles: hotel california, desperado
Clapton: tears in heaven, layla
Kansas: dust in the wind
The Boss: street of philapelphia, secret garden, the ghost of Tom Joad

----------


## bassim

Bonsoir,
En voil quelques unes:
*Creed* : _One Last Breath_
*Led Zeppelin* : _Babe I'm Gonna Leave You_
*HIM* : _Bury Me Deep Inside Your Heart_
*Pearl Jam* : _Black_
*Pink Floyd* : _Wish You Were Here_
*Staind* : _Its Been Awhile_
*Bad Company* : _Feel Like Making Love_
*Archive* : _Again_
*Dave Mathews Band* : _All Along The Watchtower_
*Muse* : _Hoodoo_
*Radiohead* : _Karma Police_
*Noir Dsir* : _Le Vent Nous Portera_
*Rooney* : _Are They Afraid_

----------


## magicbisous-nours

sinon tu as aussi Fade Away de Seether
enfin je sais pas si tu appelles a une ballade...

----------


## granquet

en ballade rock/metal
je peux aider  ::D: 

Megadeth -  tout le monde
Pantera - Planet Caravan
Impaled Nazarene - Suffer In Silence (pas sr que a cadre avec ce que tu cherche, mais les paroles sont trs dans le sujet  :;): )
In Flames - Metaphor
Motrhead - I aint no nice guy
Nightwish - Once Upon a Troubadour

a iras bien pour aujourd'hui, dis moi ce que t'en pense. (savoir si je continue ou pas!)

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Tout d'abord merci  tous,

Sunchaser, J'adore la voix de Sarah Bettens, si t'as d'autre artistes dans le mme genre hsite pas...Et j'ai rajouter beaucoup de balades grce aux titres bassim et de ryan. Si d'autres titres vous reviennent, vous savez o poster  ::mrgreen::  .

@magicbisous-nours : oui, c'est une balade pour moi et elle est mme trs bonne (et dj dans ma liste).

Dark_Ebola, c'est exactement le genre de musique que je recherche (cependant, mme si les paroles de Suffer In Silence sont dans le ton, la musique est un petit peu trop rythme pour coller  l'ambiance  :;):  )
Hsite pas  m'en envoyer d'autres, je suis preneur...

----------


## ghost emperor

*Nickelback* - Far away

----------


## magicbisous-nours

il y a aussi Tongue de Seether

----------


## zodd

Aller 5 un peu moins connues..

Bare - Anthrax

Just killing time - Black Label Society

Rain when I die - Alice in chains

Hope leaves - Opeth

Trail of tears - Testament ( pas trouv l'URL sur deezer )

----------


## Aitone

slipknot -> Gently (de la dmo Made.fell.kill.repeat, pas la version Iowa qui est beaucoup plus bourrin)

Dry kill logic -> goodnight

Machine Head -> Deafening Silence

----------


## Jahprend

> slipknot -> Gently (de la dmo Made.fell.kill.repeat, pas la version Iowa qui est beaucoup plus bourrin)


J'avoue que celle l elle claque, trs styl sur MFKR  ::P:

----------


## granquet

> Aller 5 un peu moins connues..
> 
> Bare - Anthrax


pour citer anthrax j'aurais cit Safe Home

----------


## zodd

> pour citer anthrax j'aurais cit Safe Home



aussi  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Seether avec Amy Lee ->Broken
Seether -> World falls away
Smile Empty Soul -> Finding myself

----------


## userB

Ya aussi :
Don't want to miss a thing des rolling stones
Not an addict : Kas Choice (plus sur de l'ortographe du nom de groupe par contre)
Virgin state of mind : Kas Choice.

Du Muse, placebo, radiohead, rhcp en vrac, surement quelques linkin park et quelques U2.

(Oui, oui je sais, sur ma derniere phrase je dois pas d'aider des masses, mais ca donne deja des pistes de reflexion).

Edit : Et du Saez bien entendu, "jeune et con" (version acoustique), "fils de france", etc, etc

----------


## granquet

mais y'as aussi:
Ultra Vomit - Je ne t'ai Jamait Autans Aimer


dsol  ::aie::

----------


## Caro-Line

> mais y'as aussi:
> Ultra Vomit - Je ne t'ai Jamais Autant Aimer
> 
> 
> dsol


 ::nono::  (enfin dsol tu peux) c'est AutanS Aimer (avec la liaison dans le texte).
Magnifique.... ::vomi::

----------


## granquet

> (enfin dsol tu peux) c'est AutanS Aimer (avec la liaison dans le texte).
> Magnifique....


j'aurais du dsactiver le correcteur orthographique  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ya aussi :
> Don't want to miss a thing des rolling stones
> Not an addict : Kas Choice (plus sur de l'ortographe du nom de groupe par contre)
> Virgin state of mind : Kas Choice.


C'est *KS Choice*.

http://www.kschoice.com/

Tiens ils existent encore !

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Ca avance pas mal ma liste avec encore quelques bonnes balades d'ajouter...Thanks!

Pour K's Choice il me semble qu'ils sont spars non ? A moins qu'il y est une runification "on le fait pour les fans...et un peu pour l'argent aussi" ? 

J'avais oubli "not an addict", pourtant c'est une des premieres que j'ai massacr  la guitare...Honte  moi et merci pour m'avoir rappel cette magnifique chanson !

Enfin, aprs longue rflexion, le jury a t contraint de refuser Ultra Vomit...Pour le motif que les chansons d'une liste dpressif ne doivent pas faire rire le public.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Shadow

Ozzy - Mama i'm coming home
Pink floyd - Wish You Were Here
Incubus - Drive
The tea party - heaven coming down

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Merci pour ces chansons, notamment celle d'Ozzy a fait un moment que je cherche une balade de lui ou de Sabbath...Mais c'tait pas vident vu sa discographie. Thanks!

----------


## Le Shadow

> Ya aussi :
> Don't want to miss a thing des rolling stones


C'est pas Aerosmith ?


Y'a aussi:
Hoobastank - The reason
Plain white t's - Hey there Delilah
...
Rock Voisine - Laisse-la t'aimer

pis tant qu' etre ktaine !

Les Wampas - Petite fille !!!!!!!

 ::lol::

----------


## Bakura

Endless Rain de X-Japan
Evil In A closet d'In Flames

PS : Sympa le truc d'Ultra Vomit  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

C'est tonnant que les ballades d'hendrix ne soient pas encore cites. Dans mon top 3 hendrix qui pourraient me faire pleurer : 

Jimi Hendrix - Bold as Love
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe

Les deux premires tant mes prfres, et le solo de fin de Bold as Love me donne des frissons

F.

----------


## totojordi

je n'ai pas Deezer sous la main, mais tu pourrais m'indiquer comment retrovuer ta playlist ? Suffit que je tape ton pseudo et a me l'affichera ? merci

----------


## Caro-Line

Nickel ta playlist  ::king:: 

@totojordi : c'tait indiqu dans le 1er post.
Tu vas dans l'onglet communaut, tu cherches BeetwennTheSheets et c'est bon.

----------


## sylvain.cool

Skunk anansie - charity ou hedonism ?

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> Nickel ta playlist


Merci  tous ceux qui ont contribu  la crer  :;):  . 




> Skunk anansie - charity ou hedonism ?


Effectivement, la chanteuse  une voix unique qui passe vraiment bien sur les ballades...Malheureusement il est impossible de trouver hedonism dans deezer pour l'instant...

----------


## 12monkeys

Bonjour

Je suis un immense fan de Anathema, j'en proposerais qu'une (d'eux) :

Anathema : Anyone, Anywhere (http://www.deezer.com/#music/playlist/0).


Dream Theater : Space-Dye Vest


Sinon je ne sais pas trop si a correspond au thme des "balades" :

Meat Loaf : I'd do anything for love (but I won't do that)
Meat Loaf : Rock and roll dreams come through

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Je crois que je vais vite devenir un fan Anathema aussi...
En revanche Meat Loaf, mme si j'aime bien leurs balades, j'accroche pas sur la voix du chanteur, donc j'en est rajout une parce que c'est un classique, mais sans conviction.

En tout cas merci pour les deux premires chansons, vraiment excellente !

----------


## keul85

Trs sympa cette playlist  ::king:: 

Une petite contribution de ma part : 

*Counting Crows - ColorBlind*
*Incubus - Love Hurts*
*Coldplay - Trouble*

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Merci pour les chansons d'Incubus et de Coldplay...Elle appartiennent maintenant  la playlist  ::king:: 
Du coup je connaissais pas trop Counting Crows, et j'ai pass ma matine sur leurs chansons et c'est vraiment des spcialistes de la balade...Dur de choisir des chansons parmi tous leurs morceaux...

----------


## dragonfly

Je sais pas si c'est trop ce que tu cherches, mais y'a The Rasmus aussi avec des chansons tels que funeral song, et d'autres du mme album (je connait plus le nom)

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je ne sais pas si a rentre dans "ballades rock" mais ya _Moonlight Shadows_ de *Mike Oldfield*  :;):

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

J'aime bien The Rasmus mais je les aient pas couter rcemment ( cause du bourrinage mdiatique de leur chanson in the shadow j'avais un peu satur), mais funeral song entre totalement dans la catgorie balade rock et fait dsormais parti de la liste.

Moonlight Shadows est une excellente chanson, mais elle est un peu trop "joyeuse"  ::mrgreen:: ...Mais je la garde en rserve dans une autre playlist, pour les jours o je me sens pas dans l'ambiance dprime.

Merci  tous les deux.

----------


## dragonfly

Clair que in the shadow c'est la pire de l'album, mais la chanson 4 est pas mal non plus.

Dans le genre qui tire les larmes y'a "love song for my mum (ou mom je sais plus)" de moby (dans le mme genre que "funeral song"), "over my shoulder" de mika et une autre du mme album mais j'ai plus le titre.

Aprs j'en connait plein d'autre (playlist chez moi) mais je les ai plus en tte

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si ca a t dj cit, mais sinon je proposerais d'ajouter *Skunk Anansie*, qui a fait pas mal de trucs plutt bien ...

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

dragonfly, je te laisse le temps de retrouver ta playlist pour retrouver tout a...

Je crois que Skunk Anansie a d tre cit  un moment, mais  l'poque, impossible de mettre la main sur les chansons qu'on me proposait. Et l avec la nouvelle configuration du deezer, il y ces chansons. C'est donc une bonne chose de persvrer...Et c'est vrai que la chanteuse  une voix vraiment unique...

----------


## cynferdd

je proposerai ceci : 
Pain of Salvation - Iter Impius
black sabbath - planet caravan
mogwai - friend of the night (voire mme la majeure partie de leurs compos)
sigur ros - untitled 4 (mais toutes leurs compos ou presque sont galement trs calmes)
Last days of humanity - infinitive putrefaction in progress ( dsol pour celle l  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> Last days of humanity - infinitive putrefaction in progress ( dsol pour celle l)


Faut pas, ces gars ils ont rvolutionn le sens du mot "balade".
Sinon merci pour Pain Of Salvation, j'aime bien leurs chansons...  ::king:: 
En revanche j'ai pas trop accroch sur Mogwai, mais faut que je prenne le temps de les couter (avec Sigur Rios). Sinon Planet Caravan c'est pas Pantera qui a fait a ? A moins qu'il y ait une reprise de Black Sabbath que je ne connaisse pas ?

En tout cas merci pour les titres !!

----------


## cynferdd

en effet, la premire fois que j'ai entendu le morceau, c'tait la version de pantera, mais le morceau originel est de black sabbath  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> En revanche j'ai pas trop accroch sur Mogwai, mais faut que je prenne le temps de les couter (avec Sigur Rios).


Mogwai, comme Sigur Ros, c'est du post rock donc c'est assez particulier quand mme. Disons qu'il faut aimer les longues mlopes instrumentales.

Mais si tu accroches c'est du tout bon.  ::king::

----------


## GregPeck

Je suis tonn qu'il n'y ai pas d'autre Pink Floyd que Wish you were here.

Pink Floyd - The great gig in the sky
Pink Floyd - Marooned
Pink Floyd - Tout "The wall" aussi avec en particulier sur le ct suicidaire "Don't leave me now" ou "Goodbye cruel world"

Sinon en vrac ma playlist "Suicide" de mon winamp.

Roger Waters - It's a miracle
David Gilmour - Raise my rent
David Gilmour - Breakthrough
The Corrs - Everybody Hurts (REM cover)
Diana Krall - Departure Bay
Julie London - Cry Me A River
Kansas - Dust in the Wind
Radiohead - Exit Music
Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever
Katie melua - Spider's Web
Sia - Breathe Me
Sia - Don't bring me down
Salvatore Licitra - Je Crois Entendre Encore 

Et merci pour ta playlist, je dcouvre plein de choses, bonne initiative !

----------


## mavina

Je rajouterai si cela n'a pas encore t fait deux chansons :

Gun N' Roses - Knocking on Heaven's door
Jimi Hendrix - The wind cries Mary

Ca relaxe  :;): 

F.

----------

